# RO Today



## Elf Mommy (Sep 20, 2008)

[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]Happy Birthday to:[/align]
[align=center]*sxpoisongirlxs*[/align]
[align=center]*NZminilops*â boyfriend, *clarkdef*[/align]
[align=center]And[/align]
[align=center]*Bren165*[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]*sdellin* has lost her beloved rabbit, Cali. It was a sudden loss, and our hearts go out to her![/align]
[align=center]*



*[/align]
[align=center]*kathy5* has lost her darling Cocoa bean. Itâs a difficult loss for this family. 2 years is too young to go. Please go share your condolences with her.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Rumors Abound that we are going to try to BREAK OUR RECORD! Keep an eye on this post and be a part of our record-breaking event! Word around the forum says it might be next Saturday![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]A New Caption Contest is Up and Running! Come join the fun and laughter of creating funny things to go along with the posted photo![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]*sarazwagerman* is getting more rabbits!!! Come see what breeds she is adopting and be jealous along with the rest of us at all the new bunnies she will have to love![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]*Luv-bunniz* is bemoaning the fact that there are so many cute rabbits out there in need of adoption. Do you find yourself going to adoption websites over and over? I know I do! See the buns she is wishing she could adopt right now in this post.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]*sdellin* found room in her heart and home to adopt Gizmo! She posted photos in a Rabbitry and Show Room post (see below), but please go read her tale of rescue here![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]*Bo B Bunny* had some difficulty cutting Boâs nails. Some really good tips on nail clipping are in this post! Feel free to jump in and add some more![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]*Slavetoabunny *has some sad statistics, but is ever optimistic about the rescue efforts in Florida! Go cheer her on in her efforts to help every bun that passes her way![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]*Hayley* has some questions about bonding a mother and son. Please give her some advice about this adventure here![/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]*SnowyShiloh* made an awesome discovery! Go look! Go look![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Have you ever seen a baby fuzzy lop binky? *Boz *has a new baby!!![/align]
[align=center]*Sabine* is having bonding woesâ¦come cheer her on in her efforts to have happy cohabitating rabbits![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]*Happi Bun* shares some gorgeous photos of Nikki and her huge new cage! She also has some awesome adoption news!!! Iâm so glad sheâs adopting one of werecatrisingâs buns![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]*MyLOVEABLES* has some questions about free feeding and the age of a bun. When did you stop free feeding?[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]
[align=center][/align]We all vacuum up the hair, have you tried vacuuming the bun? If yes, do your buns enjoy this style of grooming? *Bo B Bunnyâs* Tony just may end up liking it![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]*Jenk* wants to know if what she hears is snoring. What odd snoring noises does your bunny make?[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Are Potatoes safe for rabbits? Read here! Do you know which veggies are safe and which are toxic for rabbits? Make sure you know before you feed![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]*Spring *is looking for ideas on bonding Georgie and Pebbles. Have you bonded your rabbits? Help her out with some suggestions here![/align]
[align=center]
[align=center][/align]



[/align]
[align=center]*sdellin* shared some adorable Gizmo photos in this thread. Hopefully, heâll get used to her soon and become a couch bunny. [/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Sabine asks a hypothetical question about breeding some adorable lops[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Urgent rescue needed in Maryland! Are you able to help 3 needy rabbits? Click here![/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]These blogs have NEW INFORMATION!!![/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]The Bonding of Bob and Zeusâ¦*bob *gave fancybutterfly quite a scare at the groomers![/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]These blogs have NEW PHOTOS!!![/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]Sooskaâs Six Amigos 2008â¦Susan is treating us to a WHOLE Bunch of wonderful rabbit photos! Go check them out!!![/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]
[align=center][/align]



[/align]
[align=center]Back to School Bunnies is going strong! Snap some photos of your educated rabbits and enter the contest! You still have time![/align]
[align=center]
[align=center][/align]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]*Leaf* has posted the Ten Commandments of Pet Ownership[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]*Fran (pinksalamander*) is doing some creative scrapbooking. Go look at the photos of her creation thus far, here![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]*Leaf *has joined the Schleich bandwagon! Have you jumped on board yet? Learn what she purchased in this post![/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]*JadeIcing* has a beat up ankle. She has posted some photos and speculation of how it may have happened, here![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Into the Jonas Brothers and their style of music? Have you checked out Camp Rock? Share your thoughts here![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]*Naturestee* is doing some hard work in the Rabbit Health Library Threads. Go check out the information about Coccidia, Internal Parasites and Worms, and Ringworm! It pays to be âin the knowâ about what might happen to your bun![/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center][/align]


----------



## Becca (Sep 20, 2008)

Good Job And


























GO CAMP ROCK 
WOOP WOOP


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 20, 2008)

Oh wow EM - very impressive job on the today thread.:highfive:Best wishes and prayers to all who need it.



And just to let you guys know, Sampson went to the vets yesterday and his infection has completely cleared up. Woo hoo!:biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Sep 20, 2008)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> And just to let you guys know, Sampson went to the vets yesterday and his infection has completely cleared up. Woo hoo!:biggrin2:


Thats great


----------



## naturestee (Sep 20, 2008)

Oh wow someone actually looked at the Library!:shock::biggrin2:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 20, 2008)

eLF MoMMY: WOW!!!

SUch a good job =] fromt today on RO i opened up 10 pages lol. from the threads lol.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm so glad that the news I'm posting is encouraging people to click and go read more threads! Thanks for reading!

Minda


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 20, 2008)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> I'm so glad that the news I'm posting is encouraging people to click and go read more threads!


Thank-you Elf Mommy! 

_Runs offto read some threads. :running bunny_


----------

